# Stubborn Walking?



## Emma sayer (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, 
our 14 week old girl poo Maizie will hardly leave the drive when my husband tries to take her for a walk! I walk her to the park no problems tail wagging etc. hubby tries and she will sit down and not budge. If she does move slightly she may stop again and again. If he picks her up and carries her to the park she doesn't move much until he turns for home at which point she walks fine?
We are looking for solutions to remedy this behaviour please.
Maizie gets lots of love and affection from the whole family, hubby takes turns with feeding her and giving out treats etc, he probably plays with her more than any of us and she responds to sit stay fetch come leave etc from all of us and takes "no" best when hubby says it!
Any ideas what she is thinking and how we can change it??
Thanks


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

I have the same problem Bella just keeps sitting down and won't move on walks, no idea why! But it's a pain! Will be hoping for tips on what to do!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I had this problem with Bruno. He is much better now although still has his moments. He would sit down & refuse to budge & it really stressed me out. I was so looking forward to these lovely doggy walks and was really upset it wasn't working out to the point I almost wanted to stop taking him out & just play in the garden. When we did manage a walk he would practically pull my arm out of its socket in a frenzied rush for home as soon as we turned into our road. He was ok if the kids were there or if there was another dog. Someone gave me some good advice which really helped. Never drag or pull even though you dearly want to! When he stops dead, walk back to stand next to him & just wait patiently for a minute so he feels a bit relaxed. Keep talking in a really lighthearted voice & then give a gentle pull & he should hopefully be willing to move a little further. Repeat as necessary (hopefully you may get out of the drive eventually!). I think I made it worse by feeling embarrassed & stressed as he picked up on it so its important to remember it's supposed to be a fun activity. He still needs chivvying along now & then but in the whole we enjoy our walks together now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have never had this problem but I have read that if that happens try and lure them with a treat and talk to them gently. Never drag the dog. Gently tug on the leash to try and make them walk.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have this problem with Max. He will go anywhere with me but not with my grandson. He also started pulling me a lot. In the end we purchased a canny collar and its put an end to both problems. So much so that at the weekend we went to a park and I took the extending lead and normal collar and he was perfect, no pulling at all. Mu grandson can also now walk him wherever he chooses. Max is 10 months by the way.


----------



## Emma sayer (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far, we have tried the treats to encourage movement and it has had limited success, best result coming when husband was home alone and went for a little walk. Just now he carried her 100yds to the park and took her ball and played fetch on the flexi lead as if they were at home. She seemed more relaxed and walked a little while they were there. We think the answer is just going to be to persevere and keep trying to make it rewarding and fun to be out!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

one trainer I spoke to gave the advice to just walk. stand up straight and just start walking dont walk too slow, they have to trot along to keep up. it is worth a try.


----------



## Emma sayer (Jun 3, 2013)

Successful walk this morning! Used a technique seen on tv and it worked perfectly!! Hope it continues to improve.


----------



## Maddie'sMom (Dec 2, 2012)

I know my Maddie is smarter than me and knows how to make me so frustrated I could pop a cork. I accuse her of being a cat when it comes to her behavior. Today, she will be sweet, compliant, walk on her lead and go potty outside- on cue. Tommorrow she refuses to allow me to attach her lead....refuses to walk once the lead is attached....will not got down the porch stairs (only 4) or walk to the potty areas- then as soon as we return indoors and the lead is removed she will find her way to a place to potty

I have tried treats, praise, 'waiting' (hell will freeze over before she will cave)- I am now to the point where I am ready to resort to 'abuse'- nothing I try works. I am disabled with limited endurance & strength and I am beginning to re-think my choice to get a cockapoo. She is approaching 12 months and she seems to be getting worse. I do not have the financial resources to put her in doggy military school. I thought that since they are smart dogs, training should be that much easier...couldn't prove it by me. I have rasied several dogs from puppies and Maddie wins the ribbon for being contrary.

I love her to death and I want to kill her (not literally). We both need help!!!! Anyone out there can throw a lifeline?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

cat..what is a canny collar.i think i could use one of them to stop ginger from pulling


----------



## Dave56 (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a 5 month old male cockapoo and he is so bad for walking . When I take him out the front door he sits on the front porch will not budge . I have tried every thing and nothing really works . I have read what Lisa said not true for this puppy nothing scared him no reasons at all he just refused to move. And I have tried pulling him people on this form said not to . Well I love my puppy but cannot stand out in front of the house for hours waiting for him to make up his mind . He will not go the only way we get him to go is pick him up bad habit to be doing . Once I get him away from the front door he will walk a little bit. But soon as he gets to the boulevard he just sits and will not move. When you get a dog the joy is when you get to walk him no joy here and beginng to think this going to be a big problem not one at all I expected . So frustrating seeing every one else walking the dog not me this one just sits or stands or lays around . If the both of us go he will walk. But that is a big problem because if one is sick with the flu or something then he will not go again . I have tried numerous suff bully stick works if I hold it in front of him. And today I did not want to put him on a retractable leash hate those things but he did walk a little bit better he moved some what more. We have tried changing his collar to harness nothing seems to be working . He also is in puppy school and now I am getting a personal trainer I am so exhausted with it all . I thought I would just be doing the normal stuff not all this on top of every thing else


----------



## mandzipop (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm having a couple of problems with Willow too, although I suspect the weather might have something to do with it. She's cried twice on walks. One of them (today) it started to rain heavily while we were at our furthest point. She looked up at me and I knew she wanted me to carry her. At just under 13 weeks she's not been on many walks because of her jabs and she couldn't go out on Friday because she had her flea and worm treatment and it was raining.


It is upsetting that she starts to cry while she's out on a walk. I've not taken her out for longer than the recommended 15 minutes per walk. She wears a coat in the rain, but it is the only thing I can think of.


Is this normal for poo pups? I've had dogs before, but never such a young puppy. Our last dog was a Tibetan Terrier and she despised the rain, wind and snow. Walks never happened under those weather conditions.


----------

